# 92 FS compact (whats the deal?)



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Ok, a couple of weeks ago I let a 92FS Inox compact on a M9A1 frame slip through my hands (my fault) :smt076. I have been trying to find another and after a lot and I mean a lot of looking I have managed to find 2 of them. One is $749.99 and the other is $799.99 add shipping to both and FFL transfer fees and i'm looking at over $800.00 for this gun. I can't figure if this gun is really that hard to come by or am I just missing them somewhere else. If they are that hard to find should I just suck it up and buy one? It's my money feel free to spend it.Now on the other hand I do like the regular 92FS as well and have a line on 4 of them and they are around $650.00 and I could have one this weekend. Not owning a Beretta ( but wanting one bad ) I don't know which is more desirable by Beretta owners, the full size 92FS or the compact. I like both and could buy either without regret. So what do you fine folks say..........Full size 92FS or Compact 92FS......spend away.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I like the full size 92 models. If you want to spend more you can always try to track down the rare 92G-SD model. It was only made for 4-5 yrs as a special model (2001 to 2005) made for police & tactical teams.

Happy hunting.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The full size 92FS is far more popular that the compact model. 

At one time, Beretta suspended production of the compact model. That was several years ago, but it sounds as if it's now back in production.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> The full size 92FS is far more popular that the compact model.
> 
> At one time, Beretta suspended production of the compact model. That was several years ago, but it sounds as if it's now back in production.


Actually - the compact models were made in limited batches for years in Italy - they just were not imported into the USA again until approx 2 years ago. I had bought two of them when they hit the shores again in 2011.

Now, the new M9A1 compacts are made in the USA - and there have been some reports of regular USA made compacts showing up in the past few months as well.

I sold a compact a month or so ago, and picked up another fullsize model - my personal favorite. But, I still have one compact - I had night sights installed into it shortly after I got it.

I also sold some of the railed 92s I had. I just personally prefer the one handed balance of the standard 92FS. Everyone has their preferences, though. Compare the new compact M9A1 to the regular 92FS and see which feels better to you. Be aware that later this year - the M9A1 compact will also be available in the regular black finish as well - so, it will be a bit cheaper.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the input. It sounds as though the Compact may become a regular production gun so that does take away from it. If it were going to be another limited run then it may have been worth it. Off this weekend to see what's what.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The M9A1 compact is currently a standard production gun - yes. Just brand new, basically. Non railed compacts are much harder to find. 

I like the compacts a lot except for one thing. I like hogue grip panels on all my 92s. For some reason - the rubber hogue grips on the compact are fatter than the panels for the fullsize 92. Because of that, the grip becomes almost too fat for my hands. I don't have this issue with the standard size 92FS and the hogue panels.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As much as I like Beretta's, I have to admit, I haven't been keeping up with what's new and the current trend. 

Having said that, I'm happy with what I have and not in the market for another........just yet.


----------



## jpc647 (Mar 8, 2013)

I've been looking for one local myself. It'd like to see how it fits in my hand. Can't find one locally for any price. Not sure I want to spend over $800 on a gamble. Can't decide between the 92 or the 96 though.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> . . . I like the compacts a lot except for one thing. I like hogue grip panels on all my 92s. For some reason - the rubber hogue grips on the compact are fatter than the panels for the fullsize 92. Because of that, the grip becomes almost too fat for my hands. I don't have this issue with the standard size 92FS and the hogue panels.


Interesting. As Shipwreck knows, I have an Italian "Centurion" I bought in 1992. Which is the compact length slide/barrel with the full-sized grip.

I put Hogue panels on my "regular grip frame" so many years ago I "can't remember".
Didn't realize there would be a difference in compact grip width with Hogues. Seems strange.
As far as my "shorter barrel", it doesn't seem to be at all signifcant at all to me. The Centurion is a full-sized/weight service pistol.

Anyway, my 92 will be around to be passed on to my son. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Interesting. As Shipwreck knows, I have an Italian "Centurion" I bought in 1992. Which is the compact length slide/barrel with the full-sized grip.
> 
> I put Hogue panels on my "regular grip frame" so many years ago I "can't remember".
> Didn't realize there would be a difference in compact grip width with Hogues. Seems strange.
> ...


I have three Centurions. A 96FS, 92D, and a 92FS. Love um all.

Bought a reg. 92FS last summer, just to round out the group. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Interesting. As Shipwreck knows, I have an Italian "Centurion" I bought in 1992. Which is the compact length slide/barrel with the full-sized grip.
> 
> I put Hogue panels on my "regular grip frame" so many years ago I "can't remember".
> Didn't realize there would be a difference in compact grip width with Hogues. Seems strange.
> ...


If I remember right, the compact length slide/barrel is a 1/2inch shorter than the 4.9 inch barrel of the fullsize model.

As for the hogues - I can lay the fullsize down next to the compact - you can see that the hogues are thicker and don't seem to curve down as much towards the front strap - so, its fatter in that area of the grip.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> If I remember right, the compact length slide/barrel is a 1/2inch shorter than the 4.9 inch barrel of the fullsize model. . .


Yep. Centurion barrel "often listed" as 4.4 in. But, I "think" that is just rounding off the original metric length of 11.1 cm. (4.38").
Now that is really getting "down into the weeds" for details, eh ?

In any case, I think the 1/2" shorter barrel affects "looks" more than anything functional. It's still a big and heavy gun I love. :mrgreen:


----------

